# Грыжа L5-S1 0,7.  Онемение в ноге



## Евгения В. (21 Апр 2017)

Добрый день!
Женщина 31, рост 176, вес 68. город Самара
В 2007-2009 году была серия обострений, еле ходила, вылечилась обезболивающими и несколькими походами к остеопатам. Немного онемела задняя поверхность правого бедра. Не обращала внимания. Пошла активно заниматься спортом. Йога, кросс-фит, бег, занятия в зале, велосипед.
Обострение было в ноябре, не лечилась до марта, хромала, но продолжала активные занятия фитнесом и йогой, в марте небольшой прострел, пошла на лечение в поликлинику, там сказали ничего страшного назначили магнит, СМТ и массаж пояницы, болей не было, но мазала ибупрофеном, проколола мильгамму и никотинку. Пошла к другому неврологу, сказал скорее всего грыжа, отправилась на МРТ.
Результаты следующие.
На серии МР томограмм взвешенных по Т1 и Т2 в двух проекциях физиологический поясничный лордоз сглажен.
Высота межпозвонковых дисков L4-S1 и МР сигналы от них на Т2 ВИ снижены, высота и МР сигналы от остальных дисков исследуемой зоны сохранены.
Дорзальная диффузная грыжа L4/L5, размером до 0,5, распространяющаяся по дуге широкого радиуса в межпозвонковые отверстия с обеих сторон, больше в левое, умеренно их сужая, деформирующая прилежащие отделы дурального мешка (эффективный передне-задний размер позвоночного канала сужен до 1,2 см)
Дорзальная медиально-парамедиальная грыжа диска L5/S1, с тенденцией к секвестрации, размером в просвет позвоночного канала до 0,7 см, распространяющаяся в правое межпозвонковое отверстие с его сужением и каудально до 0,5 см, деформирующая прилежащие отделы дурального мешка (эффективный передне-задний размер позвоночного канала сужен до 0,9 см), компремирующая правый нервный корешок.
Дорзальная диффузная протрузия диска L2/L3, размером до 0,3 см, распространяющаяся в межпозвонковые отверстия с обеих сторон, больше в левое, деформирующая прилежашие отделы дурального мешка (эффективный передне-задний размер позвоночного канала до 1,6 см).
Просвет позвоночного канала сужен на уровне грыж дисков, МР сигнал от структур спинного мозга (по Т1 ВИ и Т2 ВИ) не изменен.
Определяется деформация дугоотростчатых суставов L3-S1, умеренная гипертрофия желтых связок на этом уровне, что в совокупности с вышеописанными изменениями приводит к дополнительной деформации и сужению позвоночного канала и межпозвонковых отверстий.
Грыжи Шморля в телах L1-L3 позвонков. Форма и размеры тел остальных позвонков обычные, МР признаки умеренных дистрофических изменений в телах позвонков.
Краевые заострения по передним поверхностям те лпозвонков.
Заключение: МР картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника. Грыжи дисков L4/L5, L5/S1. Стеноз позвоночного канала на уровне грыжи диска L5/S1. Спондилоартроз.

Прошу рекомендаций по лечению. Интересно так же, каковы прогнозы развития грыж, можно ли продолжать занятия йогой. На данный момент прохожу курс лечебного массажа и невролога-мануального терапевта. Лекарственные препараты не принимаю. Болей нет. Ограничила физ. нагрузки, онемение в топе есть, хромота становится меньше.

Снимки МРТ
в альбоме


----------



## La murr (21 Апр 2017)

@Евгения В., здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Апр 2017)

Вы пишите, что сейчас проходите курс лечебного массажа. Это понятно.
А в чем заключается "прохождение" невролога-мануального терапевта? Ведь при лечении у грамотного мануального терапевта нет никакой необходимости в массаже как отдельной самостоятельной процедуре. Разве что в случае, когда врач, называющий себя мануальным терапевтом, является всего лишь хиропрактиком, совершенно не умеющим работать с мышцами.


----------



## Евгения В. (21 Апр 2017)

Прохожу курс лечебного массажа у невролога-мануального терапевта- специалиста по массажу. У одного специалиста, один курс. Сделала пока одну процедуру, записалась на следующую с перерывом в неделю


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Апр 2017)

Какой-то странный мануальный терапевт Вам попался.
Когда некоторые мануальные терапевты вместо мануальной терапии предлагают своим пациентам несколько курсов массажа или же заявляют, что нужно пройти несколько курсов мануальной терапии для достижения положительного результата, что  с целью профилактики необходимо обязательно 2-3 раза в год пройти профилактическое лечение даже при отсутствии симптомов заболевания, то следует задуматься над тем, что Вы можете стать просто источником материальных благ ("дойной коровой") для этого врача.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (21 Апр 2017)

снимок мрт покажите


----------



## Евгения В. (21 Апр 2017)

@Николай Николаевич, по ссылке в альбоме все выложила
https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/1034/view


----------



## Николай Николаевич (21 Апр 2017)

Евгения В. написал(а):


> Прошу рекомендаций по лечению


Физио лечение не помешало бы, если нет противопоказаний.


----------



## Галина Каримова (21 Апр 2017)

Евгения В. Добрый день! Ваш комментарий будет очень важен. Ссылка на тему https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/26893/
Благодарю!

Здравствуйте, Евгения

Прежде чем давать какие-либо рекомендации, мне необходимо видеть Ваши результаты ЭМНГ нижних конечностей

С уважением, Галина


----------



## Касаткин Денис (21 Апр 2017)

Нужны снимки!


----------



## Евгения В. (21 Апр 2017)

@Касаткин Денис, снимки в альбоме https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/1034/view


----------



## abelar (23 Апр 2017)

Евгения В. написал(а):


> Добрый день!
> Женщина 31, рост 176, вес 68. город Самара
> В 2007-2009 году была серия обострений,Лекарственные препараты не принимаю. Болей нет. Ограничила физ. нагрузки, онемение в топе есть, хромота становится меньше.


Не очень понятно в чем проблема? Болеете то чем? От чего йогой лечитесь?


----------



## Евгения В. (23 Апр 2017)

Я инструктор йоги. Лечусь от хромоты и онемения в ноге.

@Галина Каримова, спасибо за информацию о необходимых дополнительных анализах


----------



## abelar (25 Апр 2017)

Значит, лечение у мануального терапевта эффективно. Наберитесь терпения и все пройдет!


----------



## Касаткин Денис (30 Апр 2017)

Можно удалить. Если на мысочки и на пятки встаете нормально, слабости нет в ноге, нет онемения в стопе и пальцах можно полечиться у невролога, ЛФК, ФТЛ...


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (26 Май 2017)

Касаткин Денис написал(а):


> Можно удалить. Если на мысочки и на пятки встаете нормально, слабости нет в ноге, нет онемения в стопе и пальцах можно полечиться у невролога, ЛФК, ФТЛ...


Я уже спрашивал, но конкретного ответа никто не дает: вставать на носки, пятки можно по разному. Можно обеими ногами сразу, можно поочереди, можно на несколько секунд, можно на несколько минут. Слабость-чисто субъективные ощущения? Можно пройти пешком 10 км и ноги будут подкашиваться, а могут и после 10 метров..
Онемения-постоянные или периодические тоже? Полное немение или частичная пртеря чувствительности на уровне кожных покровов?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Май 2017)

А Вы начните с того, что просит доктор.
Встаньте и походите на пятках и носках и опишите.
Если все хорошо, один разговор, если не получается, другой разговор.
Так можете или нет?


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (26 Май 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А Вы начните с того, что просит доктор.
> Встаньте и походите на пятках и носках и опишите.
> Если все хорошо, один разговор, если не получается, другой разговор.
> Так можете или нет?


На носках и на пятках получается ходить и стоять. На одной ноге на носочке стоять получается меньше из за ослабшей из за постоянной спазмированности  голени. Хотя и можно поднапрячься и постоять. Секунд 10 точно. Онемение-не полное отнимание ноги, а онемение кожных покровов отдельных участков голени-это так же плохо/чревато?
Именно слабость ни в голени ни в стопе не чувствуется. А онемение больше проявляется в состоянии покоя, больше к вечеру. С утра после пробуждения вообще почти ничего не дает о себе знать-до подъема. После лежания в течении дня, первые шаги достаточно болезненные для подошв стоп-как по разрозненным иголочкам. Через шагов пять-десять проходит. Ходить получается средним и быстрым темпом до 8-9 км/ч. Часто после 4-5км начинает болеть одна стопа. После прекращения ходьбы проходит.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (26 Май 2017)

Для получения благоприятного эффекта от ходьбы достаточно проходить 5 км за 1 час. От более быстрой ходьбы и продолжительной дистанции пользы нет (разве что не хотите стать олимпийским чемпионом по спортивной ходьбе).


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (26 Май 2017)

Быстро ходить - это уже привычка. Даже если сознательно замедляться, подсознательно через время увеличивается скорость.


----------



## Евгения В. (4 Авг 2017)

Добрый день!
Несколько дней читаю форум, истории других только начали поддерживать, а не пугать.
Решила рассказать о своей.
С апреля произошло следующее - я прошла курс лечебного массажа в 14 процедур. Улучшения были очень медленными, массажист предлагал продолжать, но я приняла решение завершить. 
Была на консультации у нейрохирурга, сказал: "Делайте, что хотите, показания к операции есть, если не хотите делать, то не делайте".
Несколько раз были небольшие обострения, снимала ЛФК.
Пользовалась Алмагом.
Я занялась соматикой (метод Томаса Ханны) и пилатесом, общаюсь с кинезиологом - корректирую свою походку и движения.
Прохожу курс гомеопатии и лечусь пиявками.
Хромаю меньше, начала больше чувствовать свое тело.
Онемение есть.
И еще была депрессия. 
Берегите себя.


----------

